# Union Contact Pro Vs Burton Malvita



## Hass (Dec 28, 2015)

Looking for some advise on these two bindings... I will be picking up a NS Funslinger shortly and wanted to see what bindings you guys recommend to go along with this board.

I can choose from the Union Contact Pro at $190 or the Burton Malvitas at $230. I ride All mtn Free style mostly but live in the Midwest and spend a little more time in the park than all mtn.

Or if there is a different option around that price range that you recommend let me know.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

Hass said:


> Looking for some advise on these two bindings... I will be picking up a NS Funslinger shortly and wanted to see what bindings you guys recommend to go along with this board.
> 
> I can choose from the Union Contact Pro at $190 or the Burton Malvitas at $230. I ride All mtn Free style mostly but live in the Midwest and spend a little more time in the park than all mtn.
> 
> ...


I found the contact pro's to be way too soft owned and got rid of them. Using the Malavita's now and would not go back to any of the previous I've tried (have owned: cartels, contact pro, union teams, k2 formula)


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If you're just riding park, and the Contact Pro is that much cheaper, I think that's your answer. Or add the Rome 390 Boss to your list.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

I would choose the Malavitas since they are more all rounder


----------



## tehele (Mar 9, 2017)

depends on your board, if no EST you are forced to choose between stance width because there is no small side to side adjustment on the Malavita RE:Flex


----------

